# 1957 Bianchi sport



## mybike1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just got a real clean ladies Bianchi sport with the Sturmey Archer 3 speed... it looks a lot like many of the "english racers" from the 60's.
It seems to be all original and all there with the exception of the brake levers. I took the Date off of the rear hub to determine it's year.
 I'll try to get some pics up soon... Until then... Is anyone familiar with these old Bianchis?
or any websites dedicated to such bikes? I've been looking with very little luck. I would like to bring it back to it's original glory. Thanks.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Sep 30, 2011)

Might wanna try the lightweight thread. Most English racer type bikes are lightweights


----------



## mybike1 (Oct 1, 2011)

No... I'm pretty sure by definition, it's not considered a lightweight. 
It's the typical English racer style... touring bars... 3 speed... 26x1-3/8 tires...etc.
Unless i'm wrong... nah... I'm never wrong


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Oct 1, 2011)

26 x 1 3/8 is a lightweight, middleweight would be 26 x 1.75 or schwinn 26 x 1 3/4.


----------

